

Broken windows theory & online communities - niyazpk
http://www.diovo.com/2009/04/broken-windows-theory-online-communities/

======
satyajit
Great point there ... Suddenly this urge of the whole world to express
themselves has made any Reddit too noisy. HN is still nice & clean, and thank
God, is not perceived as a social platform. (love PG'c ommment there). Reading
HN is a productive part of my day, I am here to learn something useful and not
care about how are you 'feeling' now or what's on your mind!

